# Comere



## 140278

I'd like to know the meaning of "comere".

*Thanx a lot*


----------



## morgana

That word is not Italian, sorry.


----------



## 140278

Io uso Verbix per coniugare verbi.

I typed it in the box to conjugate verbs and I got all the tenses.

So why this programme accepted the verb?

*Thansk*


----------



## princesa azteca

maybe you ment to say "comeré"??


----------



## walnut

140278 said:
			
		

> So why this programme accepted the verb?


IHi 140278 and welcome 
I agree with Morgana: comere doesn't make sense in italian. The program translated it probably because of its inaccuracy.

Ciao, Walnut


----------



## DAH

comer (in spagnolo)= to eat (in inglese)
mangiare (in italiano)= to eat (in inglese)


----------



## Alxmrphi

If Verbix doesnt recognise it then it assumes and follows a pattern but warns you it could be wrong, could be irregular and therefore verbix got it wrong.


----------



## carrickp

There's also a word "comare" which means "godmother" and is an antique word for "mistress" (senora in Spanish). I know this because it is used in Verdi's opera "Falstaff."


----------



## lunaperte

comere is a latin word and it's not used in italian. however it means "to eat"


----------



## augusto orsi

*What's the English for comere?   “Comere” is Spanish and in English means to eat*
*Comare/i   “Le allegre comari di Windsor” *The *Merry* Wives of *Windsor* *has nothing to do with it***


----------



## Moogey

140278 said:
			
		

> Io uso Verbix per coniugare verbi.
> 
> I typed it in the box to conjugate verbs and I got all the tenses.
> 
> So why did this programme accepted the verb?
> 
> *Thanks*


 
Perhaps you already knew this, but in English we use a form of the verb "to do" in almost every question. It's a signal that what's coming is a question, just like in Spanish there is an upside-down question mark.

Secondly, just a small mix of characters, Thanks 

Last but not least, "programme" IS correct, but if you care to know the American spelling for the word it's "program"  Just to keep in your head, perhaps to identify it if you see it. The two are pronounced the same way.


-M


----------



## Nuzzu7

Comere does not exist in Italian, but comer (without the final e) is the infinitive "to eat" in Spanish.

Nuzzu7


----------



## 140278

A huge typo with Thanks, sometimes I write _form _instead of *from*.

Thanks a bunch, Moogey

But just a _domande_, did I use "programme" badly?


----------



## 140278

I think *comere* doesn't mean *"to eat".

como* comere compsi comptum [to put together, make tidy, arrange, adorn]; esp. of the hair. Hence partic. comptus -a -um, [formed, framed; adorned, neat].

*comedo* -esse -edi -esum or -estum [to eat up, consume]; of property, [to waste, squander].

Source: Latin Dictionary and Grammar Aid

*Saluti*


----------



## Moogey

140278 said:
			
		

> A huge typo with Thanks, sometimes I write _form _instead of *from*.
> 
> Thanks a bunch, Moogey
> 
> But just a _domande_, did I use "programme" badly?


 
- Form/From: some English natives make this mistake too. We usually understand what you mean, but just be sure to know the difference and be careful!  (And don't mix them up when speaking either  )
- "programme" - You used the word correctly 

-M


----------



## Chriszinho85

Nuzzu7 said:
			
		

> Comere does not exist in Italian, but comer (without the final e) is the infinitive "to eat" in Spanish.


 "comer" without the final "e" is also the infinitive "to eat" in Portuguese.


----------

